# Schweizroute Transalp Alpencross Bodensee Gardasee Albrecht



## paulibaer (1. September 2009)

*Schweizroute Transalp Alpencross Bodensee Gardasee Albrecht* 


Die Tour entspricht exakt der von Andreas Albrecht beschriebenen Schweizroute (Roadbook 4: Bodensee - Glarner Alpen - Gardasee) 
Bitte alle fehlenden Details dem Roadbook bzw. von der Homepage transalp.info entnehmen. 

hier in aller Kürze meine Eindrücke:  

Start: Bregenz 
Ziel: Riva bzw. Torbole 
Länge: ca. 570 km 
Höhenmeter: ca. 16700 (ex. Torbole - Roveretto bzw. Brenner - Insbruck) 
Dauer: 8 Tage 
Reisezeit: Ende Juli, das Wetter war gut, ich war alleine unterwegs

*Zusammenfassung:* 

würde ich die TA nochmal fahren würde ich sie in Davos beginnen lassen. Dadurch spart man sich Geld (Schweizer Preise) und vor allem Zeit, die man in die Trails rund um dein Gardasee sinnvoller investieren kann.
Die TA ist mit Sicherheit ein große Herausforderung und nur bei gutem Wetter in 8 Tagen machbar. Vor allem der fünfte Tag mit 3300 Höhenmetern und 85 Km Länge kostet Substanz. Allerdings ist sie landschaftlich sehr schön und führt weitgehend auf einsamen Pfaden.
Ich habe die TA am Montag begonnen. Die meisten beginnen von Freitag bis Sonntag, dadurch hatte ich keine Problem mit den Hotelzimmern (habe auch nichts vorgebucht) 

*Tag1: Bregenz - Schwägalp* 
Abfahrt: Seebühne Bregenzer Festspiele: 09:30
Ankunkft: Hotel Schwägalp: 16:30
Leichte Tagesetappe meist auf Asphalt, wenig spektakulär, Preis Hotelzimmer ca. 60 Euro, super Essen, 
wer weiterfahren will: eventuell Hotel Anker in Stein (anrufen, hab ich nur von aussen gesehen) 
*Tag2: Schwägalp - Engi* 
Abfahrt: 08:30
Ankunft: 17:00
Leichte Etappe über "Heidis Almen" 
Hotel Hefti: ca. 60 Euro, Zimmer durchschnittlich, Hoteleingentümer lästig, Alternativen in Glarus oder Sool 
*Tag3: Engi - Schiers* 
Abfahrt: 08:30
Ankunft: 18:20 
Risetenpass sehr mühsam zu fahren (schieben und tragen sowohl bergauf als auch bergab), meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich die Mühe nicht, weil der Trail am Risetenpass nicht bzw. nur schwer fahrbar ist. 
*Tag4: Schiers - S-Chanf*
Abfahrt: 08:30 
Ankunkft: 17:40
Nettofahrzeit: 07:30 
Scalettapass - hier beginnt die Transalp wirklich schön zu werden - super Pass - super Abfahrt,
Hotel Sternen gibts nicht mehr, super Essen im Hotel Scaletta, Unterkunft in Privatzimmer 
*Tag5: S-Chanf-Tirano*
Abfahrt: 08:00
Ankunft: 20:30
Nettofahrzeit: 09:00
Bergauf: 3300 Hm
Bergab: 4700 Hm 
Leider war es an diesem Tag bewölkt und im Bereich der Pässe regnerisch, extrem anstrengende Tagesetappe über vier Pässen und 3300 Hm (nicht 2500 hm wie von A.Albrecht angegeben). Extrem schön, vor allem im Gebiet von Livigno,
die Zeitangaben in A. Albrechts Roadbook scheinen mir zumindest fragwürdig. Ich würde diese Etappe auf jeden Fall teilen (mit 6 kg Gepäck am Rücken nach 4 Tourtagen absolut grenzwertig) 
Hotel Gusmeroli: einfache sehr günstige Zimmer, habe kein Frühstück genommen sondern am nächsten Morgen ein anderes Hotel gesucht und mir ein Frühstück am reichlichen Buffet gegönnt 
*Tag6: Tirano - Passo Vivione über Variante Passo Gatto* 
Abfahrt: 08:45
Ankunft: 19:00
Nettofahrzeit: 07:00 Stunden 
Bergauf: 2044
Bergab: 771 
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 5,7 km/h
ich war total erledigt vom Vortag, sehr steile Tagesetappe meist im Bereich so um die 15% Steigung. Für mich an diesem Tag meist nur schiebbar, landschaftlich aber sehr schön, extremer, gerade noch fahrbarer Trail vom Passo Gatto nach Vivione 
Rifugio Vivione: tolles Zimmer, gutes Essen - bestes Hotel auf der TA 
*Tag7: Passo Vivione - Idrosee*
Abfahrt: 08:30
Ankunft: 19:00
Nettofahrzeit: 08:00
Bergauf: 2264
Bergab: 3791
Temp.Min: 14
Temp.Max: 43
Super Abfahrt vom Passo Vivione, den Rest kann man vergessen. Ich fahre den Passo Croce Domini (Asphalt) an einem Sonntag und sehe an diesem Tag 25 000 Motorräder, 20 000 Autos, 4 Rennradfahrer und 1 Mountainbiker. Selbst die engsten Militärstrassen sind vor den kleinen italienischen Blechdosen nicht sicher. Am Ende bin ich völlig entnervt vom Gehupe und Gestank, unbedingt darauf achten, diesen Pass nicht am Wochenende zu fahren.
Hotel Albergo al Lago: günstig, super Pizza aber inferiore Bedinung 
*Tag8: Idrosee - Torbole* 
Abfahrt: 08:30
Ankunft: 17:00
Nettofahrzeit: 06:30
die Vorfreude auf den Tremalzo motiviert, es gibt keinen schöneren Downhill, in Riva werde ich von einem sintflutartigen warmen Sommerregen empfangen, als ich im Strandcafe das erste Bier checke ist alles wieder vorbei - alles ist gut

Bernhard Oberhauser, 01.09.2009


----------



## transalbi (4. September 2009)

Vom Risetenpass (3. Tag) kann man definitiv von oben abfahren.

Die Höhenmeter am 5. Tag von S-Chanf nach Tirano stimmen schon, so um die 2600 hm. Siehe auch den Bericht von Gerald: http://www.alpencross.biz/html/bodensee-_gardasee.html

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulibaer (4. September 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Vom Risetenpass (3. Tag) kann man definitiv von oben abfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manche sicher...
ob sich die Mühe lohnt, sollte jeder selbst entscheiden
mein cyclo sport zeigte 3300 hm - die Nettofahrzeit würde diese Höhe eigentlich bestätigen - aber vielleicht lag es ja an den wechselnden Wetterverhältnissen an diesem Tag.


----------



## gerald_ruis (4. September 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Vom Risetenpass (3. Tag) kann man definitiv von oben abfahren.
> 
> Die Höhenmeter am 5. Tag von S-Chanf nach Tirano stimmen schon, so um die 2600 hm. Siehe auch den Bericht von Gerald: http://www.alpencross.biz/html/bodensee-_gardasee.html
> 
> Albi



Also man kann dort definitiv fahren, wir fanden es toll. Bis auf ein paar kleine verblockte Stellen, die man (wir) abgestiegen sind, ansonsten echt super. 

Aber das muss jeder für dich entscheiden


----------



## neliscott (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich würde sehr gern wissen ob es auf dieser Route auch schöne Übernachtungen auf den Bergen "oben" gibt-das wäre mir sehr lieb-da ist es nicht so heiss. Weiterhin wollte ich wissen ob das Roadbook nach A.A zum fahren und ankommen reicht, oder ob man unbedingt ein GPS braucht? Bisher hatten wir immer Stancius ausführliche Roadbooks und keine Probleme. Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## paulibaer (24. Januar 2010)

hallo,

ich bin mit gps gefahren, ob das roadbook ausreicht kann ich dir also nicht sagen. ich würde wahrscheinlich mit dem roadbook alleine zuviel zeit verlieren und die tagesetappen nicht schaffen. 
was die hotels betrifft: 
tag 1: ja - siehe beschreibung
tag 2: nein
tag 3: nein
tag 4: ja
tag 5: ja
tag 6: ja, siehe beschreibung 
tag 7: ja
tag 8: ja
lg



neliscott schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde sehr gern wissen ob es auf dieser Route auch schöne Übernachtungen auf den Bergen "oben" gibt-das wäre mir sehr lieb-da ist es nicht so heiss. Weiterhin wollte ich wissen ob das Roadbook nach A.A zum fahren und ankommen reicht, oder ob man unbedingt ein GPS braucht? Bisher hatten wir immer Stancius ausführliche Roadbooks und keine Probleme. Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## neliscott (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, habt ihr oben übernachtet? Route genau nach A.A.?  Wo war es sehr empfehlenswert zu nächtigen?Habt ihr das Auto am Bodensee stehen gelassen? Danke


----------



## paulibaer (26. Januar 2010)

ja, die route war exakt nach A.A - mit Variante Passo Gatto am 6 Tag - siehe Beschreibung. Hotelempfehlungen siehe Beschreibung.
noch was zu oben oder unten übernachten: am frühen morgen 1000 m oder mehr bergabfahren liegt nicht jedem. es kommt deshalb immer auch auf die Etappe des nächsten Tages an. ich bin mit dem zug angereist und habe ihn nach der tour in Innsbruck wieder bestiegen. 
lg




neliscott schrieb:


> Hallo, habt ihr oben übernachtet? Route genau nach A.A.? Wo war es sehr empfehlenswert zu nächtigen?Habt ihr das Auto am Bodensee stehen gelassen? Danke


----------



## eifelermaettes (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da wir in diesem Jahr auch nochmal einen Alp-X durchführen wollen, haben wir uns die Schweizroute ausgesucht und so modifiziert, daß wir folgende Punkte einhalten wollen:


Übernachtung immer im Hotel
Insgesamt nicht mehr als 5 Tage im Sattel
Konditionsmäßig auch für "Normalos" zu schaffen
Für den Start hatten wir die gleiche Idee wie *paulibaer*, den Start nach Klosters / Davos zu verlegen.*

Hier die Etappen:

31.07.12    Klosters -** Livignio   61km    2.440hm
01.08.12    Livignio - Aprica    68km    1.580hm
02.08.12    Aprica - Breno    52km    2.187hm
03.08.12    Breno - Anfo    56km    2.054hm
04.08.12    Anfo - Riva    67km   1.836hm

*Ob es eine gute Einteilung ist, kann ich erst nach der Tour berichten.


----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2012)

wie wollt ihr von Aprica nach Breno?


----------



## eifelermaettes (22. Mai 2012)

@tri4me

Ist halt ne Kombi aus den zwei Tagen:

http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/tag6.php#

http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/tag7.php#

Am 6. Tag fahren wir halt die paar Meter seitlich der Route um in *Aprica* zu übernachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß am Venerocolo . Nimm ein GPS mit. Ich hätte letztes Jahr den "Pfad" niemals ohne mein GPS gefunden.

An der Abfahrt wurde herumgewerkelt. Berichte doch bitte, was daraus geworden ist.

Übrigens gäbe es noch eine Variante. Statt auf Schilpario runter zu hoppeln (z.T. stark verfallene (!) Militärstraße) und dann wieder die Passstrasse hochzukurbeln, kann man auch direkt vom Passo Venerocolo über einen Wanderweg hinüberqueren. Ist sicher auch nicht mehr Geschiebe.


----------



## OptiMist (22. Mai 2012)

tri4me schrieb:


> Übrigens gäbe es noch eine Variante. Statt auf Schilpario runter zu hoppeln (z.T. stark verfallene (!) Militärstraße) und dann wieder die Passstrasse hochzukurbeln, kann man auch direkt vom Passo Venerocolo über einen Wanderweg hinüberqueren. Ist sicher auch nicht mehr Geschiebe.



Genau! Unbedingt am Pass links halten zum Passo Gatto, durch die Lücke und dann direkt runter zum Passo Vivione. Ist allerdings ein hartes stück Arbeit.


----------



## eifelermaettes (23. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank,
ich hab mir die Alternative mal angeschaut, sind ein paar km weniger dafür landschaftlich viel besser 
 Dat wird wohl so gemacht.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (14. März 2021)

transalbi schrieb:


> Vom Risetenpass (3. Tag) kann man definitiv von oben abfahren.
> 
> Die Höhenmeter am 5. Tag von S-Chanf nach Tirano stimmen schon, so um die 2600 hm. Siehe auch den Bericht von Gerald: http://www.alpencross.biz/html/bodensee-_gardasee.html
> 
> Albi


Risetenpass konnte ich auch gut abfahren. War allerdings trocken, ansonsten wäre mein Bike im Schlamm versunken. Die Kühe hatten den Trail weitgehend zerstört...


----------



## transalbi (15. März 2021)

Im Valposchiavo gibt es nun eine Variante mit mehr Trails:





						Transalp.info - Schweizroute: Bodensee - Gardasee
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info


----------

